# cross breeding SIAMESE X DON SPHYNX



## louise2 (Sep 23, 2012)

whats people thoughts on this? cross kittens for sale!!! ive never seen a sphynx cross before i was a bit shocked to see this advertised to be honest!!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

I saw this last year and actually thought they were very cute looking 

I think in the future, it will be a new breed. 

Nothing to do with me, just have a feeling!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I have seen Sphynx/Siamese crosses advertised before. Not sure what the point of it is tbh as the Sphynx was developed from Siamese in the first place


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> I have seen Sphynx/Siamese crosses advertised before. Not sure what the point of it is tbh as the Sphynx was developed from Siamese in the first place


Really? Wow all this time I've been fascinated by the sphynx and now I knw why!!

Siamese (Traditional Old-Style) and Sphynx-Siamese Kittens playing in tree - YouTube

Can't find the advert, but here is a video


----------



## louise2 (Sep 23, 2012)

i was just interested because i have never seen cross sphynx before lol i love the sphynx breed i would love to have one in the long long run


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't know about Don sphynx but some breeds do allow outcrossing, you'd have to check the TICA and GCCF standards to see if this is an allowable outcross or just a BYB


----------



## louise2 (Sep 23, 2012)

i asked the woman if this was aloud as i thought the rules for cross breeding sphynx wasn't aloud due to mutation ect.. i don't think she is even registered to be honest with gccf or tica from her reply :-/


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

Don Sphynx doesn't originate from Siamese crossing, Peterbald does. It's recognized in Fifé and known as Donskoy in TICA. Siamese isn't an allowed outcross, Fifé doesn't allow any, and TICA allows only to DSHs/DLHs. (Don Sphynx does come in pointed colour though, but the breed originates from Russia where Neva Masquerade is from too so could be 'natural').

There's a difference in the 'baldness'-gene between Sphynx and Don Sphynx. Sphynx-gene is recessive, Don Sphynx dominant.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

The GCCF doesn't mention Don Sphynx (Russian as opposed to the Canadian Syphnx) but the only permitted outcrosses are Russian Blue and DSH. Devon Rex were used in the foundation but that outcross is no longer permitted.
I believe Siamese were used in the original Canadian breeding but I don't think the line progressed very well and Devon Rex were brought in.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Peterbalds are outcrossed to Siamese and Oriental, lovely looking cats a breeder has just started with them over here with imported foundation stock


----------

